# that's all folks



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

that's it for me
no more guitar, it's over. they're all in pieces in the dumpster. so is my amp. you won't see me around here anymore. im outta this town, i'm outta this country. ive fucking had enough.
thank you, to the people who were nice to me


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Whats the deal here cheezy? Sounds like you need to have a chat and figure a few things out. Can we help?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Bye then.
.....


----------



## The_Penguin (Feb 26, 2012)

Ouch. Someone had a bad day.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

you can't leave...you are a...


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Hang in there. Is there anything we can do? Maybe get some gear together and put it at your disposal. Feel free to PM me and have a chat.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

No man, you have some of the best posts! I only know you on GC, but I feel like you are a friend when I read them.

I think every musician has those breaking points where we want to give it all up and destroy any remnants of the life. I know I've had at least a couple of those. But DON'T do anything rash or you will regret it when you come back. And come back you will, I'm sure.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

No cheezy don't go away ..collective minds can help


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Cheezy...We are here and prepared to help, if we can.

Dave


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

WTF?

Reconsider cheezy. Stay. What can we do?


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds bad. I hope you get through whatever has brought you down. 

Like others here, I've always enjoyed reading your posts. Hope you reconsider.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

It's always the darkest before the dawn, and all that bullshit. Stick around and see if we can help you talk it out. I, along with others, will miss your posts.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I quit before. And then again. The desire to play will just come back. Resistance is futile.........


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sounds like more issues than guitar


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

bluzfish said:


> No man, you have some of the best posts! I only know you on GC, but I feel like you are a friend when I read them.
> 
> I think every musician has those breaking points where we want to give it all up and destroy any remnants of the life. I know I've had at least a couple of those. But DON'T do anything rash or you will regret it when you come back. And come back you will, I'm sure.


Well said.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

Bummer man. After meeting you too! I enjoy your posts as well.
If we don't hear from ya, have a safe journey, my friend.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Humm where exactly is that dumpster?  Kidding man, hang in there and don't do anything before sleeping on it.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sniff. 

....


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Sorry to see you go. I've never read any of your posts but I hear they are some of the best.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Hard to tell the context in which you wrote this but it sounds like some potentially heavy stuff there! Hang in there man!


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Sounds more like relationship problems than guitar problems.  Hang in there! Where there's life there's hope. I've been through very hard times that I never thought would get better, but did in ways I could never have predicted by looking at my circumstances or past.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> that's it for me
> no more guitar, it's over. they're all in pieces in the dumpster. so is my amp. you won't see me around here anymore. im outta this town,* i'm outta this country*. ive fucking had enough.
> thank you, to the people who were nice to me


Sorry to hear it. Like everyone, curious what happened. Like EVERYONE, hope we haven't seen the last of you here.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Talk to someone, even if you don't talk to us on this thread, but call someone or go see someone or something. Of course, everyone here wants to help, too.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

What gives, Cheezy? I hope you realize you are well liked here.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I remember another thread before where you wanted to pack it in but you reconsidered and I hope that'll happen again. If it's more than issues with guitar don't hesitate to PM me. We don't want to see you pack it in and leave.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I think from what I've read so far here the GC family wants you to stay. I don't know what brought this on but I'll tell you my story in 1985 I quit music you could say I retired. I was so pissed off I just walked away. I looked at the entertainment world and just said to it, just kiss my ass and call me baldy I'm gone. I went, I quit and I still regret that decision today. Oh I still play guitar by myself and for myself only, but I do miss playing along with other musicians. Think twice before you given up on something that can be frustrating but also rewarding as it can be a relief from all the bullshit we put up with every day. Hang in there.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

"in pieces in the dumpster"


Wow.

Sorry to hear that.

Good luck man.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Whenever I get bummed out, I think about rick astley

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...4524_205344452828349_1503180_1194234997_n.jpg


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

What's goin' on Cheezy? I will miss reading your posts, they are some of my favs. Hang in there!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> that's it for me
> no more guitar, it's over. they're all in pieces in the dumpster. so is my amp. you won't see me around here anymore. im outta this town, i'm outta this country. ive fucking had enough.
> thank you, to the people who were nice to me


If you're still reading this thread, I want you to know that I enjoy reading and sharing this place with you. I'm a little slow to make friends, but I feel like this place makes some pretty solid ones if you stick around. Seriously, if there's anything we can do to help, please post again. Sorry if life life is getting you down. Many of us have gone through similar things and can commiserate. 

Whether you stay or go, good luck in all things.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Seconded, and moved.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hang In There cheezy, Things are never that bad, and Music is your release and salvation. Now get in that dumpster and salvage what you can.

You've got to get back on that train!


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

FYI I sent him an email last night, I got a reply tonight.

His reply:


> it's a cool place where good people are. many have been very patient with me.
> 
> thank you, and them, for thinking of me. it would be awesome if i could be as stupid as i think you mean. unfortunately, i'm just not capable of that, regardless of the circumstances.
> 
> it's just not an option for me.


From me:


> Hi man,
> 
> we don't know each other but your post has a lot of members worried, it sounds like your going through a really rough time and we hope your not thinking of doing anything stupid. What ever it is, don't make any decisions before sleeping on it?
> 
> ...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice work, man. Much appreciated.

Based on past posts, it ain't easy bein' cheezy. Let's hope some space and some time are all that's required.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Anyone heard anything from Cheezy? Is he okay? Just checking.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

He appears to be MIA


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

No. I sent him a pm a couple of weeks back offering an ear but I haven't heard back. I hope he's well.

Peace, Mooh.



Intrepid said:


> Anyone heard anything from Cheezy? Is he okay? Just checking.


----------

